# Bush Budget Cuts Of CDC Programs



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure list, and probably is of interest to our US members only:**************************************Subject: ACT: Please take action - Bush 2006 Federal Budget contains significant cuts to CDC programsFrom: Marly McKibben <beatcfsfms###bellsouth.net>ear Friends,I just took action on this issue. It is extremely important toP.A.N.D.O.R.A.- Patient Alliance for Neuroendocrineimmune DisordersOrganization for Research and Advoocacy, and I also believe isextremely important to our overall CFS Advocacy community.The Bush's administration 2006 Budget includes a considerable cuton funding for the CDC in the areas of chronic diseases- thusChronic Fatigue Syndrome research will be surely affected. I amafraid if this happens the CDC might be forced to drop even furthersupport for CFS Research Funding.According to the information contained on Chapter 1 of the book"Emerging Illnesses and Society" - Randall M. Packard, Peter J. Brown,Ruth L. Berkelman, and Howard Frumkin, " the department (DHHS) in turn,designates the CDC as the lead federal agency for protecting the healthof the American Public. The CDC figures prominently in the response toemerging illnesses in the case studies throughout this volume..."Please join me in supporting this organization-Trust for American Health-in sending a unified message to Congress. Ask family members, friends andbusiness associates to join us in our efforts. We can't do it alone.The whole CFS Advocacy community can stand behind and strongly supportthis action. It should not matter if at times many or some of us maydisagree with the CDC outlook towards Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Asignificant reduction on funds allocated to the CDC will hurt our causeeven more!Please take action and pass it along to others. This is extremelyimportant as I believe it would show "UNITY IN ACTION" from and withinour community of suffering.Click on this URL to take action now: http://capwiz.com/healthyam/utr/2/?a=6093756&i=61231686 [AOL: Here]If your email program does not recognize the URL as a link,copy the entire URL and paste it into your Web browser.In Good Health and In Beauty,Marly C. McKibbenFounderP.A.N.D.O.R.A., Inc.www.pandoranet.infoBuilt on Hope - Strong on Advocacy - Finding a cure through Research


----------

